# all these roms....



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

So what exactly are the differences between all these rooms?
CM7
CM7 by Rev (I use this one)
Shuiji
Muiui 
Liberty
Darkslide X
Liquid Smooth

As far as I can tell they are all Asop except Liberty.
They all run off GB except CM (which is due to change soon I hear)


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

good info here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7668-Are-all-custom-roms-based-off-CM7-now


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------

